# Warranty Issues



## indigo (Feb 25, 2011)

Seriously, go to another dealer.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

indigo said:


> Seriously, go to another dealer.


Good advice. There is nothing wrong with getting a second opinion. All Chevy dealers can/should do warranty work, even if they didn't sell the particular Chevy in question. 

Jim


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Good advice. There is nothing wrong with getting a second opinion. All Chevy dealers can/should do warranty work, even if they didn't sell the particular Chevy in question.
> 
> Jim


I have been to 2


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I would fight til im blue in the face about the AC.. theres no freaking way I would pay to have that fixed. call GM and explain your story to them.


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

If something hit/cracked the condenser, how is that GM's responsibility?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

this has already happened to a few people, it looks like a design flaw that leaves the condenser exposed to the elements. GM should have made sure the condenser is protected better from debris. I personally have never heard this happening to other cars but maybe it does... who knows?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> this has already happened to a few people, it looks like a design flaw that leaves the condenser exposed to the elements. GM should have made sure the condenser is protected better from debris. I personally have never heard this happening to other cars but maybe it does... who knows?


I guess one needs to crawl under the front end of a Cruze to see, if others are having rock strikes, or parking curb rubs. When I go see one, I'll make sure to look. 

I had the misfortune to be following a double trailer semi in Detroit when it kicked up three pieces of concrete from a pothole on I-10. The pieces were nearly the size of a bowling ball and two of them went under my '92 Saturn SC. One of them punched four holes in the floor plan and struck the car behind me. The rocks tore out all of the plastic underpanning under the front end and badly dented the AC condenser. It missed the oil pan drain plug by a 1/4", but dented the oil pan, and the cat. converter. I'm betting that condensers are not made as sturdy nowadays.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Call up the GM customer service number and explain your frustration and point out YOU WILL BE POSTING YOUR OPNIONS ON ALL OF THE WEBFORUMS YOU PARTICIPATE IN .... This will speed up the process, GM is scared of bad public image...

They should take care of the squeak and the paint in my opinion... A/C is a fix it to keep customer happy in my mind...


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Just go back from the Dealer, they agreed to fix it because i presented them with a labor PO that i got from a friend who is a chevy tech. I ll type exactly what it says. I am unable to upload the pic he send me

#PI0461: Supplemental repair required for hvac condenser inoperative?replacement due to stone/foreign material impact (may 6, 2011)

The condenser may become inoperative due to frequent/heavy stone/foreign material impact

Recommendation/Instructions

The Cruze eco has an additional grille and deflector behind a similar front fascia. This model had not been affected by the same frequent/heavy stone/foreign material impact like the lt and ls trim levels

If the condenser was replaced because of frequent/heavy stone/foreign material impact, install the front bumper fascia center grille with the corresponding bracket from eco trim level to ensure that the vehicle does not return with the same issue. Install a grille and lower shutter bracket to the front fascia while the front bumper is removed for condenser replacement.



I also took another tech for a ride to listen for the squeak, he heard it but could not tell where it was coming from so they are keeping it for a few days and hooking up what they call "chassis ears"


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Just got back from the Dealer, they agreed to fix it because i presented them with a labor PO that i got from a friend who is a chevy tech. I ll type exactly what it says. I am unable to upload the pic he send me

#PI0461: Supplemental repair required for hvac condenser inoperative/replacement due to stone/foreign material impact (may 6, 2011)

The condenser may become inoperative due to frequent/heavy stone/foreign material impact

Recommendation/Instructions

The Cruze eco has an additional grille and deflector behind a similar front fascia. This model had not been affected by the same frequent/heavy stone/foreign material impact like the lt and ls trim levels

If the condenser was replaced because of frequent/heavy stone/foreign material impact, install the front bumper fascia center grille with the corresponding bracket from eco trim level to ensure that the vehicle does not return with the same issue. Install a grille and lower shutter bracket to the front fascia while the front bumper is removed for condenser replacement.



I also took another tech for a ride to listen for the squeak, he heard it but could not tell where it was coming from so they are keeping it for a few days and hooking up what they call "chassis ears"


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ZincGT said:


> #PI0461: Supplemental repair required for hvac condenser inoperative/replacement due to stone/foreign material impact (may 6, 2011)
> 
> The condenser may become inoperative due to frequent/heavy stone/foreign material impact
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Looks like another 1st year production gotcha. At least Chevy is stepping up to the plate and fixing things like this.

Jim


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Hmmm. Looks like another 1st year production gotcha. At least Chevy is stepping up to the plate and fixing things like this.
> 
> Jim


Yes, BUT* ONLY* after ZincGT got the info from a Chevy Tech friend of his! The dealer SHOULD have been able to pull this up on his computer instead of sending the customer on his way mad!:signs006:


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ZincGT said:


> Just got back from the Dealer, they agreed to fix it because i presented them with a labor PO that i got from a friend who is a chevy tech. I ll type exactly what it says. I am unable to upload the pic he send me
> 
> #PI0461: Supplemental repair required for hvac condenser inoperative/replacement due to stone/foreign material impact (may 6, 2011)
> 
> ...


Good thing you have a Chevy Tech friend! Too bad your lousy dealer didn't go the "extra mile" to find this on HIS computer instead of making YOU do the research!

As for the paint on the back bumper, I don't know where that issue stands, but I would skip over "customer service" because they are most likely OUTSOURCED like the Buick "customer service" and can barely answer simple questions. I would call GM CORPORATE directly! Try this number- 313-667-7153. 

Good luck. Keep us posted!:cussing:


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Good thing you have a Chevy Tech friend! Too bad your lousy dealer didn't go the "extra mile" to find this on HIS computer instead of making YOU do the research!


I wonder if there is forum restriction that would keep us from naming dealers like this? Admins?

Jim


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I wonder if there is forum restriction that would keep us from naming dealers like this? Admins?
> 
> Jim


WHY should there be a restriction? If ZincGT is telling the truth and everything he said is what happened- WHY NOT warn others who might be within range of that dealership even if it's just to give them a HEADS UP?:clap:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> WHY should there be a restriction? If ZincGT is telling the truth and everything he said is what happened- WHY NOT warn others who might be within range of that dealership even if it's just to give them a HEADS UP?:clap:


I completely agree, there are some very poor dealers out there(also some really good ones), if the dealer doesn't want any bad press then they should ALWAYS try & help the customer. 

I will be the one to say it, the dealer would have looked this up on the computer before even looking at the car to see if there are any known issues. They would have seen the service bulletin, this was just a money grab on their part.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

there shouldnt be any restrictions. it isn't anything personal


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I completely agree, there are some very poor dealers out there(also some really good ones), if the dealer doesn't want any bad press then they should ALWAYS try & help the customer.
> 
> I will be the one to say it, the dealer would have looked this up on the computer before even looking at the car to see if there are any known issues. They would have seen the service bulletin, this was just a money grab on their part.


EXACTLY!!!!:lol:


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

the service writer was completely apologetic after we got everything sorted out. I agree, he should have found the info that i had given to me, I told him it was a know issue he should have looked into it.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ZincGT said:


> the service writer was completely apologetic after we got everything sorted out. I agree, he should have found the info that i had given to me, I told him it was a know issue he should have looked into it.


Well, in THIS case maybe he could have a "free" pass, but tell him that people in a Cruze Forum aren't so forgiving because if he did his job in the first place, he wouldn't have to apologize. MAYBE he's only apologizing because YOU found what he couldn't be bothered to find and now he feels like a jerk- maybe! 

What about your bumper? Are they going to paint it or replace it? I thought plastic bumpers couldn't be painted because it wouldn't last? I could be wrong.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

That sucks. I had a handful of non-warranty issues fixed on my civic out of goodwill I don't see why this dealer couldn't. I also had good experiences with my G6 and dealers. Both were apart of the same "family" of dealers though.

As far as the dealer naming. I don't see there being an issue. As long as it's the business named and not individuals. Many other forums I've been to have had dealership beware/approval sections. I'll do some research and asking and get back to yall.


----------



## Supermarine Scimitar (Jul 23, 2011)

Chiming in:

I had my condenser already go once and had to pay $900+ CAD to replace it. Dealership wasn't even going to attempt to have GM cover it. This was only after 3 weeks on the road.


3 weeks later, and the condenser just went again.


Was already trying to get reimbursed by GM for the first go-around. But if I didn't have an issue with GM before, I do now.


----------



## automan239 (Jul 17, 2011)

After owning our crude eco only 2 weeks my wife hit a racoon with it and did 2700 dollars worth of damage to the condensor inter cooler and had to replace complete front bumper

But I got to tell you I love this car more than any car I have owned except my 62 nova convertable when I was 17 years old, love the Onstar love the radio, love the car


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Supermarine Scimitar said:


> Chiming in:
> 
> I had my condenser already go once and had to pay $900+ CAD to replace it. Dealership wasn't even going to attempt to have GM cover it. This was only after 3 weeks on the road.
> 
> ...


Hopefully that po number helps you.


----------



## Supermarine Scimitar (Jul 23, 2011)

ZincGT said:


> Hopefully that po number helps you.


I'll be certain to print it out and show it to them. Thanks.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

ZincGT said:


> Just go back from the Dealer, they agreed to fix it because i presented them with a labor PO that i got from a friend who is a chevy tech. I ll type exactly what it says. I am unable to upload the pic he send me
> 
> #PI0461: Supplemental repair required for hvac condenser inoperative?replacement due to stone/foreign material impact (may 6, 2011)
> 
> ...


 
It sucks it took so long to get them to do something. Im not sure its always because they don't want to, its if they fix it and GM says it is not a warranty issue, they dont get paid.

You wouldn't be surprised how many people come in trying to get things fixed that they screwed up. I was in a dealership where the guy had burned out his clutch on 15,000 miles, and was arging he didn't race it, even though he had installed multiple mods and put different tires on.

Also was in a tire shop where the guy broght back his tires bald after 5000 miles claiming it was a manufacture defect.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Quazar said:


> It sucks it took so long to get them to do something. Im not sure its always because they don't want to, its if they fix it and GM says it is not a warranty issue, they dont get paid.
> 
> You wouldn't be surprised how many people come in trying to get things fixed that they screwed up. I was in a dealership where the guy had burned out his clutch on 15,000 miles, and was arging he didn't race it, even though he had installed multiple mods and put different tires on.
> 
> Also was in a tire shop where the guy broght back his tires bald after 5000 miles claiming it was a manufacture defect.


I think the people who do major mods to their car while it is still under factory warranty should have their claims denied if something goes wrong. You start messing with one part and you never know what other part might be affected.


----------



## Supermarine Scimitar (Jul 23, 2011)

Supermarine Scimitar said:


> Chiming in:
> 
> I had my condenser already go once and had to pay $900+ CAD to replace it. Dealership wasn't even going to attempt to have GM cover it. This was only after 3 weeks on the road.
> 
> ...



GM is covering this repair. The car will also be fit with a screen to prevent problems in the future.

As GM is now conceding fault with their product, my goal now is to get reimbursed for the first repair!




Many thanks for posting that PO.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Where is the AC condenser? Is it easily viewable? I'm guessing so considering rocks seem to find it easily enough. :uhh:


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

In front if the radiator


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I'm wondering if this condensor problem may have something to do with the water I discovered leaking under the chassis. Got home from about a 15 mile drive from work and within minutes a little river . No CEL light and everything seems dry arond the motor and above the panels that I could see ??? Taking it to the dealer in the morning. The timing is hilarious. I've got about a 1200 mile trip planned, family reunion, supposed to leave in a couple days, one of the reasons I bought the car was for this trip.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

if its just water, its fine. its just condensation from the ac lines.


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

I was hoping it was condensation, but I haven't seen it before now. Haven't used the ac yet, but I was blowing cool air, I think you're right. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, my car drops a bucketfull in the garage after I shut it off if I run the A/C. Way more than any other car. I took at as proof of how good the air works.


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

I've never had air before so it was a bit of a surprise. Otherwise all is well.Coming up to 4000 miles with no problems.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

52Pickup, you're fine, it's normal...

Mike


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

My a/c went out about 3 weeks ago. Dealer said it was from a rock or something hitting condensor and fixed it saying GM agreed to cover it. No argument needed.


----------



## cruzer40 (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought a Cruze at the end of the year. Late in April I realized the a/c wasn't working. I took the car into a dealer to check it out, they said the hole on the condenser was from road debris and it wasn‘t cover by the standard warrantee or the extended warrantee I purchased. I was frustrated because I had not driven down questionable roads or followed a truck with an open load. I was already paying car payments and could not afford a $750 repair bill for my new car. 
A couple weeks ago the now GM plant where they make condensers for the Cruze had an open house where I saw the stone guard that they are scrambling to get into production in September. The guard is for the LT and LS trim models that have an open grill below the “bumper.“ The four inch high plastic guard clips onto the bottom of the condenser. I looked around to other cars and saw some with open grills and wondered. One of the tour guides at the plant mentioned they were also looking into heavier tube material in the condenser as a fix which might explain the problem on this vehicle. I had seen this forum and called the Chevrolet Warrantee help line to try to get my condenser replaced. I was on the phone for five days listening to “Let me talk the dealership and I’ll call you back.” They would not cover the repair. So I am still without working a/c on my brand new Chevrolet. Why do I feel like a guinea pig?
I need some different angles to work or another Chevrolet office to call. Any suggestions?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Cruzer40 I recommend you PM trol and find out what dealer he went to. Contact them and see if you can get a copy of that letter.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Cruzer40 I recommend you PM trol and find out what dealer he went to. Contact them and see if you can get a copy of that letter.


I found an entry on GM Techlink about fixing the Air Conditioner Condenser under warranty. Here's the text of the entry:
*Model Year* 2011
*Vehicle Line / Condition* Cruze -- Supplemental repair required for HVAC condenser inoperative/replacement due to foreign material impact 
*Do This* Install the front bumper lower fascia center grille in addition to the condenser
*Don't Do This* Replace condenser
*Reference Information / Bulletin Number* PI0461

Hope this helps. Jim

Sorry for the formatting not being like on the GM Techlink web page, it got lost when I posted the entry. Had to go back in and line things up so it was understandable.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

You might be covered by your comprehensive insurance for road damage that messes up the car. Maybe GM will do something based on the post above but I bet your insurance will cover it if GM doesn't.


----------



## Supermarine Scimitar (Jul 23, 2011)

supermarine scimitar said:


> gm is covering this repair. The car will also be fit with a screen to prevent problems in the future.
> 
> As gm is now conceding fault with their product, my goal now is to get reimbursed for the first repair!
> 
> ...


Here is the screen that was installed on my car:
View attachment 1482


I was hoping that it would match the style of the grill, but whatever. It works. No condenser incidents since this was put on.


----------



## tubaernie (Sep 6, 2011)

If you are from New York.....Lemon Law... Give them the car back.


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I guess one needs to crawl under the front end of a Cruze to see, if others are having rock strikes, or parking curb rubs. When I go see one, I'll make sure to look.
> 
> I had the misfortune to be following a double trailer semi in Detroit when it kicked up three pieces of concrete from a pothole on I-10. The pieces were nearly the size of a bowling ball and two of them went under my '92 Saturn SC. One of them punched four holes in the floor plan and struck the car behind me. The rocks tore out all of the plastic underpanning under the front end and badly dented the AC condenser. It missed the oil pan drain plug by a 1/4", but dented the oil pan, and the cat. converter. I'm betting that condensers are not made as sturdy nowadays.


How did I-10 get to Detroit? It runs across the country from Florida to California through the south. Your story sounds a little odd.


----------

